# US Soccer Training Centers



## Lenny (Oct 4, 2017)

Are they still running these training sessions with the start of DA?


----------



## younothat (Oct 4, 2017)

yes 9.25 at stubhub was the latest one for certain age groups,  mostly da players


----------



## meatsweats (Oct 4, 2017)

younothat said:


> yes 9.25 at stubhub was the latest one for certain age groups,  mostly da players


Did the '02's age out? I know they were talking about keeping that age going a little longer, but not sure if that was true or not.


----------



## boomer (Oct 4, 2017)

http://www.ussoccerda.com/calendar-training-centers


----------



## Woobie06 (Oct 4, 2017)

This might be a dumb question, answered before, but how do the kids get selected to attend the Training Center Program?


----------



## younothat (Oct 4, 2017)

Woobie06 said:


> This might be a dumb question, answered before, but how do the kids get selected to attend the Training Center Program?


Scouts;  scouting@ussoccer.org , observation, evaluation and discussion w/ ..... coaches, director's, etc


----------



## younothat (Oct 4, 2017)

meatsweats said:


> Did the '02's age out? I know they were talking about keeping that age going a little longer, but not sure if that was true or not.


Boys 02's still going in many markets but not in the southwest, da is composite age group 02/01, the Y/BNT does their own separate things w/ the min camps and whatnot.


----------



## Woobie06 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks, I did not know how much of this comes from coach/club recommendations to scouts, etc....I have heard all sorts of things like DA Clubs recommending 4 kids per each age group, etc....just trying to figure out how it works.


----------



## silverback (Oct 5, 2017)

Do kids from San Diego/ South OC participate in LA training centers or do they have closer ones at a later date?


----------



## meatsweats (Oct 5, 2017)

silverback said:


> Do kids from San Diego/ South OC participate in LA training centers or do they have closer ones at a later date?


In the past, there were sessions for SD, OC, IE and LA. Not sure how it will differ now that there is DA. There are also combine calls and those are typically smaller groups that are asked in. Typically these sessions/scrimmages are at the training center facility in Chula Vista or at StubHub. Will be interesting to see if there are changes with DA. Already the schedule they posted is far more info than was given in the past.


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 24, 2017)

younothat said:


> Scouts;  scouting@ussoccer.org , observation, evaluation and discussion w/ ..... coaches, director's, etc


 Are you notified through the mail or via email?


----------



## Bananacorner (Oct 24, 2017)

Woobie06 said:


> Thanks, I did not know how much of this comes from coach/club recommendations to scouts, etc....I have heard all sorts of things like DA Clubs recommending 4 kids per each age group, etc....just trying to figure out how it works.


In my experience the DOC/coach recommendations was 100% -- one player was asked to participate and they weren't even playing when the scout was there


----------



## Bananacorner (Oct 24, 2017)

Jack23 said:


> Are you notified through the mail or via email?


I believe it all funnels through the club for those who are DA


----------



## meatsweats (Oct 24, 2017)

Jack23 said:


> Are you notified through the mail or via email?


Not sure how it is now, but in the past, it was funneled through the club and forwarded via email.


----------



## Jack23 (Jan 30, 2018)

boomer said:


> http://www.ussoccerda.com/calendar-training-centers


Have any 05's or 06's been invited this season?  My buddy's 04 went out to Silverlakes months ago but I have not seen anything for the younger's.


----------



## Bananacorner (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes, I know several 05s and 06s invited but it was up in northern cal


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

There was at least 1 ‘05 at the November session in Carson.


----------



## Monkey (Jan 30, 2018)

Real Deal said:


> Maybe 05/06 Training Centers is a program that's being "piloted" everywhere except SoCal.


They had a large number of 05s in San Diego last year.


----------



## Real Deal (Jan 30, 2018)

Monkey said:


> They had a large number of 05s in San Diego last year.


Last year it was different. Think we are talking about an 05/06 group specifically here.  Im sure they'll get around to it.


----------



## Kante (Oct 20, 2018)

Anybody have any info on 2018-19 training center schedule for Socal? Also someone mentioned combines as opposed to full training center. What's the difference between the 05 training centers held last Spring and combines?


----------



## justneededaname (Oct 22, 2018)

I think they changed the name to Talent Identification Centers and there is one in LA tomorrow for the 05s.
https://www.ussoccer.com/talent-identification-scouting/ynt-identification-centers/ynt-identification-centers-calendar


----------



## Kante (Oct 22, 2018)

justneededaname said:


> I think they changed the name to Talent Identification Centers and there is one in LA tomorrow for the 05s.
> https://www.ussoccer.com/talent-identification-scouting/ynt-identification-centers/ynt-identification-centers-calendar


Got it. Thx. Am seeing a TC for the girls tomorrow. Is that the one for the 05's that you're referencing?


----------



## justneededaname (Oct 22, 2018)

Kante said:


> Got it. Thx. Am seeing a TC for the girls tomorrow. Is that the one for the 05's that you're referencing?


Oh yep, sorry. Missed the "Girls" column.


----------



## datamec (Oct 22, 2018)

Here is the link where the process is currently explained. If you go all the way to the bottom you will notice that there is not a Boys Talent Identification Manager for the West Region. There are no Training Centers scheduled anywhere in the West region on the calendar likely because they need that role to schedule them.

https://www.ussoccer.com/talent-identification-scouting


----------



## Kante (Oct 22, 2018)

Got it. Thx. Henry Brauner is the newly hired Talent Identification guy for the West Coast. Hopefully, SoCal TC's to follow soon after Showcase Tournie.


----------



## CaliSoccer (Oct 22, 2018)

Woobie06 said:


> This might be a dumb question, answered before, but how do the kids get selected to attend the Training Center Program?


Coaches recommend their favorite players.


----------



## Kante (Oct 23, 2018)

On the TC calendar, it was really helpful when US Soccer posted the date the schedule was last updated with the doc. Not sure why they don't do that anymore. Easy to do, lot of benefit to end-users.


----------



## SoccerisFun (Nov 9, 2018)

Kante said:


> On the TC calendar, it was really helpful when US Soccer posted the date the schedule was last updated with the doc. Not sure why they don't do that anymore. Easy to do, lot of benefit to end-users.


Looks like the next identification center is next week for the 2005 boys. Congrats.  Lots of Surf players on that list!


----------



## futboldad1 (Nov 9, 2018)

I remember when these used to mean something and the best players were selected. Now with GDA it's a total sham. Zero Slammers girls picked despite being the nation's top G05 team...


----------



## Kante (Nov 9, 2018)

SoccerisFun said:


> Looks like the next identification center is next week for the 2005 boys. Congrats.  Lots of Surf players on that list!


Congrats! Can you share how many players from each team?


----------



## SoccerisFun (Nov 9, 2018)

Kante said:


> Congrats! Can you share how many players from each team?


I just know 8 Surf players made the list is what I heard.


----------



## Kante (Nov 9, 2018)

got it. thx


----------

